# Looking to own the streets



## Gruff (Jan 11, 2011)

I am a fairly recent new owner of a 2005 GTO. The only customization done to it so far is a K&N air filter (big spender, I know). Some of the things I'm looking forward to doing include;
*Full exhaust (headers too)
*Supercharger
*Air Induction

Are there any suggestions for any of this or in general?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

A lot of what you want to do, is open to a lot of people's opinions of what they think it best. Your best bet is to do a search on here and get some more info before making a decision


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

put a maggie


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Go Turbo.


----------



## Gruff (Jan 11, 2011)

I am looking for the most HP gain without having to do major mods to transmission and rear end. I appreciate the advice


----------



## Gruff (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like a Magna Charger supercharger, Hooker Headers, and Flow Master exhaust
should put me comfortably into the 500's
Getting a Matte black paint scheme with Candy Red Gloss Rally stripe
Motegi M117 rims
Can't wait to post pics


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Gruff said:


> Looks like a Magna Charger supercharger, Hooker Headers, and Flow Master exhaust
> should put me comfortably into the 500's
> Getting a Matte black paint scheme with Candy Red Gloss Rally stripe
> Motegi M117 rims
> Can't wait to post pics


Sounds like you have some great ideas there:cheers

Unless your car is already black though, I hope you plan on pulling the engine to paint the engine compartment, along with painting all the jambs on the car also. Too many cars look hacked when they don't do the job complete and they would have been better off saving themselves a bunch of money and leaving things the way they were.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Seems that the Maggie is the preferred choice over the ProCharger even though the Procharger yields more horsepower, according to the stats both companies give. So what makes the Maggie more desirable? Is it better or is it because it's just better looking on the engine?
And if you put one on your car don't you need to beef up the rest of the engine and drivetrain?
Am thinking of doing the same to my car but am concerned if I should upgrade some of the internals of the engine and the clutch. Also heard you should get stronger lug nuts too. Does somebody who's done it have a list of upgrades that should go along with installing a supercharger?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

johni53 said:


> Seems that the Maggie is the preferred choice over the ProCharger even though the Procharger yields more horsepower, according to the stats both companies give. So what makes the Maggie more desirable? Is it better or is it because it's just better looking on the engine?


for whatever it's worth, when these cars were new the maggie was the only one that wouldn't void the factory warranty


> Also heard you should get stronger lug nuts too.


No such thing. the strength comes from the studs and changing them totally isn't necessary for this. Once you get into certain time brackets on the track, they require that type of stuff but you won't need to worry about that


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gruff said:


> Looks like a Magna Charger supercharger, Hooker Headers, and Flow Master exhaust
> should put me comfortably into the 500's
> Getting a Matte black paint scheme with Candy Red Gloss Rally stripe
> Motegi M117 rims
> Can't wait to post pics


Own the streets huh? Thats a bold statement
If you want to hit 500rwhp you are going to need a cam, smaller pulley, clutch, suspension, drivetrain mods if you want to drag race.


johni53 said:


> Seems that the Maggie is the preferred choice over the ProCharger even though the Procharger yields more horsepower, according to the stats both companies give. So what makes the Maggie more desirable? Is it better or is it because it's just better looking on the engine?
> And if you put one on your car don't you need to beef up the rest of the engine and drivetrain?
> Am thinking of doing the same to my car but am concerned if I should upgrade some of the internals of the engine and the clutch. Also heard you should get stronger lug nuts too. Does somebody who's done it have a list of upgrades that should go along with installing a supercharger?


Magnachargers offer better dependablity and overall reliablity. If installed correctly it will look OEM. I've had many people ask me was mine factory. You don't* need *to upgrade engine components, its ment to be a bolt on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> Own the streets huh? Thats a bold statement
> If you want to hit 500rwhp you are going to need a cam, smaller pulley, clutch, suspension, drivetrain mods if you want to drag race.


Exactly. Just a Maggie would add about 100 to the wheels which would put you in the mid 400s and a lot of cars would own you. BTW the wheel studs aren't very strong at all and quite a few people have broken the rear ones. All of the drivetrain stuff really should be upgraded if you want to make it more reliable. Clutch, drive shaft, inner stubs and half shafts are all worthy of upgrade. There's even more you could want to do. This is not a cheap car to make it so you could beat a lot of less expensive cars. You're looking at $20,000 or so unless you do all the work and tuning yourself and then it's still a lot.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Last I estimated, it was ~$60,000 to make this car something you could literally beat on all day at the track, and still drive it to work/across country. Engine, trans, brakes, suspension, driveline... it gets 'spensive for sure.

I spent a little over $2000 just for an airbox, exhaust, tuning software, and a cheapo laptop...


----------

